# Dynesis



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

In 2001 I had a op called Dynesis which is having suspension blocks inserted between the vertabraes, I had 4 of these and they are fixed by screws. Just recently a lump like a cyst came up and after visit to general surgeon he said would not touch it as it looks like an a job for the bone surgeon, who then said will operate after seeing 5 xrays of it.Now has any one had this type of op and how is yours going. The bump erupted and fluid came out, bit of a mess.


----------

